# Hip Hop is dead



## th3col0urBlu3Gat0rade (Jul 30, 2007)

hip hop really did die..im tired of seeing kids who think that g-unit and shop boys make real music....what happend to nas and big l


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 30, 2007)

Hip Hop is not dead....Comercially its fucked up....But for every G-Unit or Shop Boys (never heard of them before) there is a talent not getting his/her shine.

If we went by record sales...Hip Hop was dead back when MC Hammer was running around. Dig a little...great music is out there.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 30, 2007)

There are a few real hip hop artists out there. Not these money hungry fags on MTV, talking about bitches, cars and jewellery. They aren't real hip hop. Gah! MTV ruined music.


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 30, 2007)

man real hip hop is on the verge of death bone thugs 1 of the badest groups ever just did a song with bow wow omg BOW WOW ITS A SIGHN OF THE END IM TELLIN U. But there is alot of good music left like dead prez, mos def, tech n9ne. but i mostly listen to old stuff like bone, lynch, big.


----------



## Baked Jesus (Jul 30, 2007)

Didn't bone thugs also make a song with akon? Dear oh dear. I also love dead prez and mos def. Also dilated peoples and immortal technique are good.

Underground hip hop is still alive and strong. Just hope it stays that way.


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 30, 2007)

the only way underground rap is guna stay strong is if it stays underground once they get a fat ass check and there face on the tv it goes to there head u kno which equals shitty music


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 30, 2007)

anyone listen to any z-man???

fucking sick shit there

and yeah, mos def & talib kweli as "blackstar"

some of the only rap i listen to right there... well, that and afroman...


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 30, 2007)

hell yea afro man i forgot about him. grave yard shift is my theme song lol


----------



## Smokeherb (Jul 30, 2007)

Hip Hop isnt dead as my man posted above. COMMERCIAL Hip Hop is dying. And who really cares about that? Its fucking up the real stuff anyway.

Rakim should be pushing some stuff out.
Wu is doing another album.
For you old schoolers like me, the latest KRS-1 album is nice..
Guru has some new shit.

Theres stuff out there, just not getting Radio play. And again, who the fuck listens to the Radio?


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 30, 2007)

it is dead to what it was we will never see classic albums like illmatic, ready to die,only built for cuban linx, liquid swords, or 36 chambers ever again but there is still decent music but it will never be as good as it was in the 90's


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 30, 2007)

Smokeherb said:


> Hip Hop isnt dead as my man posted above. COMMERCIAL Hip Hop is dying. And who really cares about that? Its fucking up the real stuff anyway.
> 
> Rakim should be pushing some stuff out.
> Wu is doing another album.
> ...


4real whens that wu comin out


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

the 8 diagrams!!!!! fuck any of yall go to rock tha bellz? im goin later in augusto!


----------



## HighPhi (Aug 3, 2007)

Baked Jesus said:


> There are a few real hip hop artists out there. Not these money hungry fags on MTV, talking about bitches, cars and jewellery. They aren't real hip hop. Gah! MTV ruined music.



WORD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Aug 15, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> Hip Hop is not dead....Comercially its fucked up....But for every G-Unit or Shop Boys (never heard of them before) there is a talent not getting his/her shine.
> 
> If we went by record sales...Hip Hop was dead back when MC Hammer was running around. Dig a little...great music is out there.



I second this fact!


Man, i can't wait till 8 Diagrams hit the shelfs on November 13, 2007!

Which reminds me,

Wu-Tang Is Here Forever!

Oh and check out what method man done that don't call him method for nothin.

Method Man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Go Method Man!


----------



## Dankdude (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to agree that Rap/Hip Hop is a genera that has ran it's course... There is no original sound anymore, they steal other people's material to lay their tracks on top of, They no longer are there to point out the social ills of todays society, it's all about selling a label.


----------



## HighPhi (Aug 17, 2007)

the only thing thats dead is your motivation to find real hiphop. 
its there alive and kicking its just beauried deep deep under all the shit.


----------



## heymo85 (Aug 18, 2007)

Smokeherb said:


> Hip Hop isnt dead as my man posted above. COMMERCIAL Hip Hop is dying. And who really cares about that? Its fucking up the real stuff anyway.
> 
> Rakim should be pushing some stuff out.
> Wu is doing another album.
> ...


if u think commercial hip hop is dying wait and see how many records 50 and Kanye sell here when their new albums drop..commercial hip hop isnt dying its thriving..thats why you see new groups and artists every fucking day..and all of em have money now..that moneys gotta come from somewhere..BUYERS

then you got people like lil wayne who is commercial but over the last year has been killing shit with his mixtapes..its about money..and money is in commercial hip hop..yea people might claim they wanna stay underground but thats cuz no one else wants em..look at Eminem..if you follow him back to his underground shit it was killer..but when it came time to sign his name for that money..and what would commercial hip hop be today without him?

yea when you get into commercial alot of times you get pop beats and lame lyrics..but theres alot of good commercial shit out there.


----------



## Yeah (Aug 18, 2007)

You gotta go underground man. That's where the only legit shit is.


----------



## growindoobies (Aug 18, 2007)

Andre Nickatina 4 Eva


----------



## Yeah (Aug 18, 2007)

Andre Nickatina is the one of the sickest lyricists alive. That and he's from fillmore.


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah said:


> Andre Nickatina is the one of the sickest lyricists alive. That and he's from fillmore.


u hear that skit thing???? big daddy or sum shit. thats all ive ever heard of em


----------



## growindoobies (Aug 18, 2007)

i got a 300 track playlist. defenetly one of tha sickest and does mad shows in the cali area too


----------



## Yeah (Aug 18, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> u hear that skit thing???? big daddy or sum shit. thats all ive ever heard of em


Download the Khanthology. I'll get you a link for the album, hold on.

Does anyone have a megauploads account?


----------



## growindoobies (Aug 18, 2007)

#2 mac dre i got every album there too i think. harder to get where i live


----------



## Yeah (Aug 18, 2007)

Here's the rapidshare link for Raven in my Eyes(I don't even have this cd, so idk what's on it)

and the megaupload link for the Khanthology(like the best of) but I think you need an account.

The Khanthology is really worth listening to, but it's missing some stuff.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Aug 29, 2007)

Come on man, some of the easy ones were left out here. J5, Mr. Lif, Aesop Rock. 

Oh, and dude who says commercial hiphop is good...i...i just don't know what to say. open your eyes. use your ears. the shit is all about cash, there's no more heart in it.


Ahem. allow me to demonstrate: "This is why I'm hot. I'm hot 'cause I'm fly, you ain't 'cause you're not" Here is what he said, "I'm hot, because I am, and you aren't, because you aren't". Repeat that a few times, and you've got a hit track in commercial hip-hop.


----------



## Kiz0r (Aug 29, 2007)

alot of good hip hop....

lets see.


Nas, Aesop, some sage francis, Madlib, Quas, Big L, Gangstarr, Charizma, J Dilla, A Tribe Called Quest, Viktor Vaughn, MF DOOM, Madvillain (almost the same  ) Percee P is alright, and Common aka Medaphoar, yeah. thats what ive been into lately


----------



## Bigbud (Aug 29, 2007)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> Come on man, some of the easy ones were left out here. J5, quote]
> 
> 
> jurassic5, know if there ever bringing out a new album ? anytime soon
> ...


----------



## Mase (Aug 29, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> man real hip hop is on the verge of death bone thugs 1 of the badest groups ever just did a song with bow wow omg BOW WOW ITS A SIGHN OF THE END IM TELLIN U. But there is alot of good music left like dead prez, mos def, tech n9ne. but i mostly listen to old stuff like bone, lynch, big.


bone thugs also did a song with phil collins hahahaha


----------



## pwnd618 (Aug 29, 2007)

i got 1 word for you.... Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Bigbud (Aug 29, 2007)

they have a new album out soon, Cant wait for that too drop..!


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Aug 30, 2007)

hip hop is dead .. wether u want 2 beleive it or not.. thats all rap is now ..money, rims, jewlery.. theirs no story to none of it.. anyone can rap about that shit.. theirs jus no point..who cares about that shit.. (o wait.. new rappers i gueesss) 90s rap was the best.. year 2000 is overrated..


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Aug 30, 2007)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> hip hop is dead .. wether u want 2 beleive it or not.. thats all rap is now ..money, rims, jewlery.. theirs no story to none of it.. anyone can rap about that shit.. theirs jus no point..who cares about that shit.. (o wait.. new rappers i gueesss) 90s rap was the best.. year 2000 is overrated..


Come on man, read the thread contents - It's alive, just not in the main-stream. The social commentary aspect of hip-hop still exists, and documents the rise of the 'pimps' and the bling lifestyle from the outside, from the PoV of those still doing it for the art - i'm talking about People Under the Stairs, Jurassic 5, Ozomatli, Ugly Duckling, these guys see those fucking gangstas just as we do - pretenders.
We can hope for a day when it will re-emerge from this dark age, but the problem seems to be that when it does it gets corrupted, everything's exaggerated and these guys come in to being who are just charicatures of hip-hop.
I say let it stay underground, it's best as a subculture where it makes it's own rules and doesn't give a shit what the media thinks. That way we can keep appreciating the real art form of hip-hop.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Aug 30, 2007)

jurassic5, know if there ever bringing out a new album ? anytime soon 

Im not in the USA so kinda hard to find out

[/quote]


i dunno. but i hope so. their website isn't updated really, i was tryin to check their tour dates but it doens't look like they have any...

if anyone finds out, let us know


----------



## HighPhi (Sep 1, 2007)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> Come on man, read the thread contents - It's alive, just not in the main-stream. The social commentary aspect of hip-hop still exists, and documents the rise of the 'pimps' and the bling lifestyle from the outside, from the PoV of those still doing it for the art - i'm talking about People Under the Stairs, Jurassic 5, Ozomatli, Ugly Duckling, these guys see those fucking gangstas just as we do - pretenders.
> We can hope for a day when it will re-emerge from this dark age, but the problem seems to be that when it does it gets corrupted, everything's exaggerated and these guys come in to being who are just charicatures of hip-hop.
> I say let it stay underground, it's best as a subculture where it makes it's own rules and doesn't give a shit what the media thinks. That way we can keep appreciating the real art form of hip-hop.



WORD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Sep 1, 2007)

pwnd618 said:


> i got 1 word for you.... Wu-Tang Clan


Damn right.



> hip hop is dead .. wether u want 2 beleive it or not.. thats all rap is now ..money, rims, jewlery.. theirs no story to none of it.. anyone can rap about that shit.. theirs jus no point..who cares about that shit.. (o wait.. new rappers i gueesss) 90s rap was the best.. year 2000 is overrated..


Hip-hop will make a second coming.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Sep 1, 2007)

Doubt it mate, the good artists are good underground; don't really think it's gonna come into the mainstream headlights. hip-hop hasn't got the strength to come through the piles and piles of shit reputation accumulated after ages and ages of shit rap untainted and unchanged. the good underground shit will become at least somewhat affected by the money and the realization that, " 'this is fucking easy...' and then just crash after a year in the spotlight" that kind of deal that strikes. it's like...hip-hop can't make that comeback and be like it once was...it was (and still is) just too awesome...


----------



## Dankdude (Sep 3, 2007)

*92% of teens have moved on to rap! 
***Remember Rap=

R= Retards
A= Attempting
P= Poetry

Im part of the 8%...Are you? ROCK ON *


----------



## bubbaspark86 (Sep 3, 2007)

undergroundhiphop.com
check it out


----------



## grobudd (Sep 3, 2007)

the main stream "bling, bling" shit Mos-def..inatly sucks, give me some Krs1, dialated peoples, or dr. octagon, not new sckool or old skool...but true skool


----------



## Buzzkill (Sep 3, 2007)

KottonMouth Kings haha my fav. rappers


----------



## 420toke (Sep 3, 2007)

i agree that the stuff from the 90s kicked ass, but yeah there are still some good comercial shit, 50 talks about heaps of shit like bling n how rich he is, but so he should, hes been through heeps to get to were he is today, he actually put in hard work, beter than all the shitty teenage rappers who get big deals just coz theyre black. nothing compares to good old EAZY-E respect


----------



## heymo85 (Sep 5, 2007)

Buzzkill said:


> KottonMouth Kings haha my fav. rappers


love em too...cloud 9s great u get it yet??


----------

